
The Genes That Make Parrots into the Humans of the Bird World - dnetesn
https://www.nytimes.com/2018/12/07/science/parrots-genes-longevity.html
======
NeoBasilisk
My family got a parrot 22 years ago when I was a kid. It's a bit depressing to
think that if we had gotten a dog or a cat, it would have been long dead by
now.

~~~
CobrastanJorji
Man, you must really not like that bird.

~~~
NeoBasilisk
I meant it the other way around, in case it wasn't clear. My childhood pet is
still alive, and it's depressing to think about the fact that it wouldn't be
if it had been a dog.

------
lake99
> And they’re just two of the many parrots in the world who have surprised us
> with their intelligence, skills and longevity.

About said longevity, it was my understanding that parrots (most birds?)
commonly get arthritis in their wings as they age. This is a fatal condition
to a flying lifestyle. Given that, is their longevity in captivity really a
surprise?

